# Crochet instructions for Christmas needed



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Howdy all! I'm hoping someone on this board will have a copy of instructions for making a crocheted Christmas tree. I've looked at a couple on line, and they are not quite what we are looking for. This one my Mom made years ago, and now all the family wants copies of the pattern. I DON'T crochet, so can't figure it out. The 'branches are like ruffles of crochet all around the tree, which fits over a cone shape, not like the one on the Wright's craft site I looked at, which has little rows of tight round stitches. Can anyone help? I had the pattern years ago, a xerox copy, which was ruined when my basement flooded. Thanks for looking! Jan in Co

edited to add:
My aunt in Texas just found one on line that is pretty close, at the crothetnmore.com site. Thanks all of you anyway!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Can you post a photo or link to a photo so we can see it, then we might know the instructions to look for.

Angie


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

Try this site, they have the largest collection of crochet patterns I've seen:
http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory.php


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Amylb999 said:


> Try this site, they have the largest collection of crochet patterns I've seen:
> http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory.php


That site is EVIL! I've just spent 20minutes rummaging thru just ONE of the categories.

(thanks for the link, btw  )


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Was the Christmas tree yarn or thread crochet?


----------



## Amylb999 (Jan 28, 2007)

lol Ann I LOVE that site,,,the last pattern I got from there was for a vest for DH. Took me a month to finish the darn thing. I'm determined to cover my house and family in crochet.


----------



## MichiganTaylor (Jun 30, 2008)

What are you talking about?:help:me amylb999


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

How about this one Jan? http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/we2/xmastree.html

This is similar to one my mom and grandma made back in the 1960s.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Callie! I quite like that one. Looks fiddley, and long...but worth it


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

calliemoonbeam said:


> How about this one Jan? http://www.members.optusnet.com.au/we2/xmastree.html
> 
> This is similar to one my mom and grandma made back in the 1960s.


 That's beautiful. She has a  page on her site that explains the different names of stitches in US and Australian usage.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Lynn Bodoni said:


> That's beautiful. She has a  page on her site that explains the different names of stitches in US and Australian usage.


Thanks Lynn! I didn't even look close enough to tell she was using Australian terms, lol. I was in a hurry, but saw the picture, and the cone instructions looked like what my grandma had. 

Ann, as I recall, the crochet part was the quickest, putting the cone together took the longest. Of course, my mom and grandma crocheted about 10 times faster than I do. I can either crochet fast...or well, lol, but not both. If I try to crochet faster I tend to pull all my stitches too tight, so have to force myself to do it a little slower and thus better. 

You know, I might just make one of these myself this fall. Thanks for bringing up the subject Jan! 

Oops, guess I should have looked at it again BEFORE I posted, lol. Those ARE American instructions. Maybe she got the original instructions in American terms so included the Australian terms so they could convert it there. Sorry for the confusion!


----------

